# UK Spouse Visa - English Language Requirements



## webdeem (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi to all,

Well i am going to apply for spouse visa after 10 days, my wife is in UK and she is British citizen and she is sponsoring me on Spouse Visa.

I've got Master of Computer Science degree and I also got English Language Assessment from UK NARIC and they gave me the level of English language for my Masters degree is *CEFR level C1*.

I read that to meet the English language requirements you either clear a test or you hold a degree which is taught in English and the level is or higher than A1.

So please guide me should i include English Language Assessment from UK NARIC and my university's letter in which they mentioned that this masters degree is taught in English.

Will it be considered as my level of English in C1 given by UK organization UK NARIC.

Hoping to get advice soon.

Thanks


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

UK Border Agency | English language requirement

Taken from the page above:

If you cannot find your qualification on the points-based calculator, you may still be able to use it meet the requirement.* You should contact UK NARIC directly for an assessment of the level of the qualification and, if they confirm that it is at the required level, obtain a letter and/or confirmation certificate from them*.


Below are their contact details:


*
Individual enquiries

Individuals needing information about qualifications comparisons can contact us on:

t: +44 (0)871 330 7033
f: +44 (0)871 330 7005 
Calls cost 10p per minute from a BT landline. Mobile providers and other networks may vary.
Office hours: Monday to Friday, 09.00 - 17.00 (UK time)

Once you have applied you can track the progress of your enquiry online.

If you have any questions about your qualifications or your existing enquiry, these can be answered by using our Questions and Answer section.

If you call us, please have your unique NARIC enquiry ID ready in order to find your records quickly. Please note that if our lines are busy you will be put in a queue.

If you are calling or sending a fax from overseas you can also use the following numbers:
t: + 44 1242 258621
f: + 44 1242 258611*


----------



## webdeem (Jun 12, 2013)

Anxious_wife thank you so much for this information.

Well I've got UK NARIC English Language Assessment and they gave me* CEFR Level C1* which higher than *Level A1* so it means i meet the English language requirements


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, and since it's B1 for ILR and naturalisation (from 28th October 2013), you meet that as well.


----------



## webdeem (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much Joppa


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

webdeem said:


> Thank you so much Joppa



Good luck webdeem - my husband is also from Pakistan and we will be applying for his visa hopefully in a month. Hopefully everything goes well and they don't keep us waiting for too long.


----------



## webdeem (Jun 12, 2013)

That's nice to hear that your husband is also from Pakistan, may I know from which city he belongs.

Well I am from Karachi and in April there was only one Spouse Visa application from Karachi and they processed it in 15 days 

So hopefully we get it soon.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

webdeem said:


> That's nice to hear that your husband is also from Pakistan, may I know from which city he belongs.
> 
> Well I am from Karachi and in April there was only one Spouse Visa application from Karachi and they processed it in 15 days
> 
> So hopefully we get it soon.


Oh wow only one?! How do you know that?

My husband will also be applying in Karachi so in either July or August.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Stats are misleading. All applications made in Pakistan go to the High Commission in Islamabad, and they had 85 settlement visa applications in April, taking on average 40 to 60 working days. So that one application made in Karachi is untypical (VIP or something).


----------



## webdeem (Jun 12, 2013)

Well Joppa I just got the April decisions data from UK Border Agency | Visa processing times in Pakistan (i can't post link)


Total settlement decisions made from Karachi - 1 in 15 days
Total settlement decisions made from Lahore - 1 in 10 days
Total settlement decisions made from Islamabad - 85 from 2 days to 120 days
Total settlement decisions made from Mirpur - 0


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But look carefully for Islamabad. Only a quarter got processed within 40 days, and most (about 70%) had to wait 40 to 60 days.

I also think there is an error for Karachi and other provincial cities. They couldn't have had just one application in Karachi and 85 in Islamabad? I think the figure for the capital includes applications submitted in other cities. So there is a good chance that the average wait period for settlement application submitted anywhere in Pakistan will be around 40 to 60 days, which confirms what other local posters have told us.


----------



## webdeem (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes showing 85 in Islamabad only looks like they counted all other cities as well as all the application's final destination is Islamabad.

Also they didn't mention in this record that how many got approved and how many rejected.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They never publish the figures for rejection, unless someone asks under Freedom of Information. I seem to remember the rejection rate was fairly high, like one in three or four but can't be certain.


----------



## webdeem (Jun 12, 2013)

Overall rejection rate is at higher side or only in Pakistan.

And in case one got rejected so should he/she appeal against the decision or apply again.

If decision authority found some documents missing so do they ask the applicant to provide these documents or they reject it straight away.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I will be applying for spouse visa in March from Karachi. My bachelor's degree was taught in english but I read on another forum that NARIC does not always give certification if they verify that the degree was taught in english. Is it better to just take IELTS? General assessment? 

Thankyou


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

fizzb88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be applying for spouse visa in March from Karachi. My bachelor's degree was taught in english but I read on another forum that NARIC does not always give certification if they verify that the degree was taught in english. Is it better to just take IELTS? General assessment?
> 
> Thankyou


The best way to describe NARIC is to use the same sentence Douglas Adams used to describe Sirius Cybernetics Corporation. Don't rely on them.


----------

